# Apple TV sur vga



## Even (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je suis nouveau sur le forum (mais pas sur le site que je consulte quotidiennement), et je vous soumet un problème que je n'ai pas recensé sur le forum :

Je viens d'acheter un apple tv 160Gb, et j'ai l'ambition de le relier sur un écran d'ordinateur (hp w1907v). Ambitieux n'est-ce pas ? J'ai étudié la question à l'avance et j'ai opté pour :
http://www.cable-discount.com/cable-yuv-out-sortie-vers-vga-in-entree-2-m.htm

Cependant, rien ne s'affiche leors du branchement de la petite boite. J'ai essayé les manip (Menu et + pendant 6s) pour changer la résolution mais aucune réponse.

J'ai fait mes recherches sur les forums et j'en ai conclu que mon moniteur ne supportait la V-sync (synchronisation sur le vert).

Y a t-il une autre solution ? Cela est-il seulement possible ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Alkolic (26 Novembre 2009)

J'essaierai de faire toutes les manip d'install de l'ATV sur un écran fait pour, ils y demandent (a l'install) le format de l'écran. Essaie de mettre les caractèristiques du tien...

++


----------



## ipascm (27 Novembre 2009)

humm, je crains que cela soit un peu plus compliqué que cela, il me semble qu'il y a une synchro en plus du RVB sur le cable vga. (j'avais essayé cela à l'époque de la dreamcast pour la passer sur un ecran d'ordi, il y a quelques temps...

en revanche, si tu as un peu plus de budget, tu peux aussi prendre le boitier hd fury ca devrait passer tout seul...


----------



## Even (28 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commandé cet article pour faire la conversion :

http://www.svideo.com/ypbprvga.html

Je vous tient au courant des résultats.


----------



## ipascm (30 Novembre 2009)

j'espere que ton ecran d'ordinateur à une entrée RVB...


----------



## Even (2 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que cela ne sera pas nécessaire : le boitier sort directement du vga. Pas la peine d'avoir une acquisition RGB ^^

J'attend tjs le colis ;-)


----------



## Even (14 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir l'adaptateur et j'en suis très content. L'image vaut pas de la hd (normal vu qu'on récupère du composite) mais c'est largement suffisant pour la taille de l'écran : 19''.

Je recommande ;-)


----------

